# job seekers benefit



## jillyb (10 Jun 2008)

Hi

I was on job seekers benefit before and signed off as i was away.I reapplied for it about a week ago. I applied online and it said that i'd get a call from the department to arrange a date and time to call in. 

However this must be new. As before they just sent you out an application form and letter with time and date.
As i put my home phone number down its possible i missed their call.
should i just wait and see? maybe it takes longer

thanks


----------



## Welfarite (10 Jun 2008)

Some offices have an appointment system in place now for making JB claims. The online applicatiojn is a joke really, as all that happens is that the SW office is notified that you want to make a claim and then they have to arrange for you to call in to make the claim!

You should ring them/call in as you will have to do this anyway at some stage.


----------

